# WLAN als Dienst einrichten



## Champien1992 (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich sitze nun schon seit längerem vor einem Problem.

Ich habe einen Server mit einer Windows-Domaine drauf laufen, und daran ein WLAN.
Ich will ein Laptop in die Domaine einbinden, aber das ganze sollte über WLAN laufen.
Dazu müsste ich warscheinlich WLAN als Dienst einrichten.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit/weiß wie das geht?

MfG Champien1992


----------



## mattit-jah (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

was ist denn jetzt genau dein Problem?


----------



## Champien1992 (21. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich WLAN als Dienst einrichte...
Gibt es eine möglichkeit via CMD die Verbindung zu einem WLAN netz herzustellen?

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung um mein Laptop über WLAN in die Domaine einzubinden?

Gruß Champien1992


----------



## mattit-jah (22. April 2008)

Ich vermute du nutzt Windows auf deinem Laptop.
Ähm, da brauchst du keinen Dienst. Das kann doch Windows schon so. Musst nur das Netz auswählen und dann auf automatisch verbinden stellen. Kannst du in deiner Netzwerkumgebung machen.

Kommt mir grad zu einfach vor, ist das das was du möchtest? Falls nicht habe ich es falsch verstanden


----------



## Dimenson (22. April 2008)

Dein Notebook ganz normal in die Domäne aufnehmen, WLan sollte aktiv und verbunden sein. Solltest halt darauf achten ob dein Notebook beim hochfahren sich automatisch über WLan verbindet.

Also WLan und Domäne, klappt wunderbar. Allerdings musst du aufpassen und zwar sobald du dich da anmelden kannst, hat windows noch lange nicht alle Dienste gestartet. Also immer schön 1-2 min warten mit der Anmeldung. Und wenn der Dienst fürs WLan von Windows oder sogar von anderen Diensten like HP oder so noch nicht gestartet ist, kann er dann das servergespeicherte Profil nicht laden, falls es aktiv ist vom Server aus.

Also genrell luppt das, aber nen bissel Zeit verstreichen lassen bei der Anmeldung.

MFG
Dimenson

Zum Dienst nochmal , der Windows vorgebene Dienst findest du als "Konfigurationfreie drahtlose Verbindung"


----------

